# Head Rush From Squats



## mrguy (Dec 21, 2004)

I had to lay off squats for quite a while do to my knee. Recently, after my world Gym closed I started going to another gym that had a freemotion squat machine. I tried it out and found that it really felt great and did not put that much stress on my knees.

So I started using  and building up my weight over the weeks.

I eventually worked my way up to all the plates (400lbs) ( Not that much, but for a 41 year old man with bad knees, not to bad.)

Anyway, along about the 8 rep of 400, I start feeling a buzzing rush in my head and get an incredible rush. Like I used to get when I partied hard back in my teens. Had I not been holding on to the machine, I would of been face down. It passed after 30 or 40 seconds and I felt great and went about doing other leg exercises.

Has anybody else experienced this? Is it normal or am I going to blow out a vein in my brain and die from squats?

I'm not over weight, no HBP and have about 14% BF.

The pump was incredible and felt great! Just curious if I should continue with the heavy weight. It doesn't happen at lower weights.


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 21, 2004)

Lifter's High.  Man, I envy you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2004)

Yea it happens when your pushing hard...or doing something right.  I get it almost every leg day at one point when I am really pushing myself.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

I get that just from standing up, I am so fat.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I get that just from standing up, I am so fat.


----------



## X-Cop (Dec 21, 2004)

I get that when I go really heavy on deadlifts. I see spots, too.  Haven't fainted yet, though.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 21, 2004)

Never had that before


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 22, 2004)

X-Cop said:
			
		

> I get that when I go really heavy on deadlifts. I see spots, too. Haven't fainted yet, though.


When Im doing squats I see spots too but i haven't fainted yet


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 22, 2004)

mrguy said:
			
		

> Anyway, along about the 8 rep of 400, I start feeling a buzzing rush in my head and get an incredible rush. Like I used to get when I partied hard back in my teens. Had I not been holding on to the machine, I would of been face down.


Happens to me too in the last set or two. I am a bit scared when it starts to happen while the weight is still on my shoulders. I put back the weights and stop as i dont want to be face down with the weights on top of me


----------



## mrguy (Dec 22, 2004)

Good to know I'm not the only one it happens too!!

Wow!! Getting high from heavy squats!!! 

What more could I ask for!!

It's funny because the first time it happened I thought I was having a stroke or something. Scared the crap out me!! 

There I was squatting my ass off, ready to puke, then get an incredible head rush at the end, after I realized I wasn't going to die, it was a BEAUTIFUL thing!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

You should probably watch your breathing.. I think its due to lack of oxygen to the brain.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You should probably watch your breathing.. I think its due to lack of oxygen to the brain.



I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Streetdisciple (Dec 24, 2004)

It is a great feeling... one that is soon followed by nausea and full out blowing chunks!  Leg day does it, especially when squatting heavy.  It's been known to happen while deadlifting too.  When you get that great feeling, go home, eat, and watch yourself grow.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 24, 2004)

I've gotten that feeling before, but I didn't like it. It definitely felt like something was wrong (could've been the lack of oxygen in my brain)...


----------



## Musclebeach (Dec 24, 2004)

I get the exact same feeling on deads and squats.  Lightheadedness and such.  Normally after the squats I puke too.   

In my other post I said I almost always puke after my death sets on squats, and several people told me I shouldnt be puking.  I dont think I work hard enough on leg day if I dont puke or come close to it.  

Keep up the work on squats man.  400x8 is f-ing awesome, is that on a Smith machine?  I hope when Im your age (not saying your old!    ) I am still able to squat and stuff.  

-Jeff.


----------



## Emmz (Dec 25, 2004)

I get the same thing, I only squat 200lbs, but not bad for a girl!!  I find it only tends to happen on leg day, especially when I'm pushing really really hard. Most of the guys I talk to at the gym have the same thing, and don't believe that they are pushing themselves hard enough if they don't feel it!! 

Congrats on the heavy lifting!! 

-Emmz


----------



## Centerguard (Aug 12, 2010)

*Head rush*

I have recently been having head rushes, but I also feel a loss of strength as they come on. As a result I can't max out anymore. I stick to the 8 to 12 rep zone. When I try to increase the weight, as soon as I lift the bar of the rack, I get a light-headed feeling and a slight weakness comes over me. I then have to rack the bar. I'll use my chest day as an example. I'll work my way up to 315 lbs on the incline bench for a set of 8 to 10 reps. Then I'll go to 335 for 5 to 7. I'll then load to 367 and the head rushes start. I 've experienced this doing squats as well. I work up to 405 which I can do, again for 8 to 10 reps on a good day. Then I load to 500 and the head rushes become an issue. BP is normal, but I am about 265 in bodyweight and am 42 years old. I have been lifting since 1986. The strength is there. Judging by my reps I should be maxing out over 405 on the incline bench and in the 700's on the squat. I can deadlift 500 lbs for 5 to 7 reps. I wonder if anyone else has experienced this....


----------

